# Intro/Progression thread



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello Tiguan forum:wave: 

Early December i took delivery of a 2012 Tiguan S 6mt and love every mile so far. The fuel economy could be slightly better but ill sacrifice that for all the low end torque any day. This is my fourth Volkswagen , Ive previously owned a 95 Jetta glx, it was on h&r springs and had tsw vx1 wheels for those who can remember them back in the 90's. Then i upgraded to a 2004 tornado red r32, got rear ended, the paint job was horrible the car came back to me three distinctly different colors and the insurance company didnt mind and wouldn't help correct the issue.I ended up selling it to a local guy who ended up having force fed enginiring put a pretty big turbo on :laugh: 

Late 2010 i picked up a fairly mint, 1997 gti in memory red. :heart: currently its on jack stands in the garage and is undergoing a rebuild for the 2012 model year:thumbup:. I have a progression thread on that car as well if any one is interested. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5548936-Project-Classy 

And here Is my tiguan I know a thread is useless with out pictures. 

Day of delivery 









































Test fitting some a5 wheels for next season. The offsets are perfect, but as your can see the tires need to be replaced. 










Shaved rear emblems. 









First snow 

















And how she sits today. 


















I look foward to becoming more active and learning alot here in the future, as i have some plans for the tig in a few months after the gti gets resprayed:wave:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome.. congratz on the new tig opcorn:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

First mods :laugh: 

Picked up an oem base carrier, unfortunately the crossbars are too large for my current thule bike racks . 

























Also I installed some 17mm spacer's .


----------



## ryanok123 (Oct 18, 2011)

how u like the s, i been thinking about trading my se which is full loaded for one like yours


----------



## czzzla (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like u r from NY....and why u dont have the plate in the front? I am from NYC


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

ryanok123 said:


> how u like the s, i been thinking about trading my se which is full loaded for one like yours


 I love the S the only option i really miss not having is the multi-function steering wheel. But other than that i love it. 



czzzla said:


> Looks like u r from NY....and why u dont have the plate in the front? I am from NYC


 I asked them not to put it on before i took delivery, Im out on Long Island :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

So after trying for an hour to get my grill off yesterday no luck. I'm convinced that it is possible with out removing the bumper but I'm going to pull the bumper off this afternoon to get a good look at how all the clips have to be removed.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

*IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO REMOVE THE GRILL WITHOUT REMOVING THE ENTIRE BUMPER* 

ALL BOLTS ARE T25 torx 

First disconnect the battery for safety.:thumbup: 
Then start with the three bolts holding the grill to the radiator core. 

























Then Unbolt the lower three fenderwell bolts, this will expose the clips holding the fender 
trim 








. Next remove the final bolt in the fenderwell. 








Then move under the car. first remove the three bolts holding in the rock guard 








then there are two bolts i didn't get a picture of .(you will see them) 
And finally the four remaining that where cover'd by the rock guard 



















Don't forget to disconnect your side marker and fog lights, then simply pull gently outward on the sides of the bumpers to release them from the guides and then pull forward 



















there are twelve clips holding the grill to the bumper and it is impossible to remove while on the vehicle 




























The slats come off the grill fairly easy but i had no luck with the emblem so i just masked it off. 



















Masked the rear as well. 



















Also did the side markers. 










And the final result :thumbup: 
































































Those a5 wheels i posted earlyer should be going on soon just need to figure out what suspension to run first.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

2x2 trailer hitch came in today from Etrailer. The instillation was straight forward took about five minutes.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

cheifsmakah0e said:


>


Awesome write-up.:beer: The front looks a million times better without the chrome.



cheifsmakah0e said:


>


This building, and your neighborhood look really familiar. I lived in Centerport before moving to CT. 

What kind of mileage are you seeing? Any parkway miles or just the usual Island stop-and-stop driving?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

brian81 said:


> Awesome write-up.:beer: The front looks a million times better without the chrome.
> 
> 
> This building, and your neighborhood look really familiar. I lived in Centerport before moving to CT.
> ...


Thanks man it was a pita but totally worth it. :beer:
That building is in Patchogue over near my job its actually an elementary school. Mileage wise I average 21/28 it definitely guzzles gas durring spirited driving but I get around 360-380 miles per tank average .:heart:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

looking good man! Im also on LI, ive been going to the weekly EEM meets in Hauppauge. You should head down one week.. I wont be there this week but next week definitely. Ive also been thinking about painting that grill but that looks like a huge PITA...maybe ill just vinyl it... haha


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> looking good man! Im also on LI, ive been going to the weekly EEM meets in Hauppauge. You should head down one week.. I wont be there this week but next week definitely. Ive also been thinking about painting that grill but that looks like a huge PITA...maybe ill just vinyl it... haha


 I would just vinyl it myself if I has to do it over again. Hopefully next week I can make the eem meet. 



Got some parts in over the weekend. 








:thumbup: 
The tank should be in today and I ordered a pair of a arms that should be in late this week


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

The last pieces of the puzzle arrived today.










At first glance i am a little disappointed with the visual appereance of the control arms, sloppy welds, some slag and a few other things that should have been ground down before powder coating. Also on one arm the outer bracket appears to be at least .040-.050 higher on one side:screwy:. I'm going to check it out with an indicator on a surface plate tomorrow and make sure nothings tweaked. Drew has a great reputation and im hoping that since the Arms were built in a fixture its just a visual issue.


Hopefully i can get these off to powdercoater this week.











If all goes well everything should be installed this month


----------



## mudd TT (Apr 1, 2004)

Love the black on the grill.


----------



## brandongomez (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks great!

I've got a S as well and am really enjoying it. I do wish it had the multi-function wheel but I can live without it.

So far, I've put in a HomeLink rear view mirror, RCD-510 and would like to put a drawer in under the passenger seat.

I'm tempting myself into putting in a nav after-market radio though. Trying to resist! I'd really just like to get my iPod connected through the glove box. Maybe I just need an MDI cable....hmmm...


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

mudd TT said:


> Love the black on the grill.


 :beer:


brandongomez said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I've got a S as well and am really enjoying it. I do wish it had the multi-function wheel but I can live without it.
> 
> ...


How difficult was the homelink rvm? Did it require removing the head liner?



On a side note I spoke to drew dorbritz the other day he's gonna fabricate a new set of lca's for me but I wont have them until the end of next week probably  frame notch next week, and Hopefully install everything else the following week. I've been playing around with some brackets and have a pretty cool setup for the tank/manifold. Ill post some pictures once I get everything painted.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

the saddle mount i made for the tank and manifold


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Godspeed down pipe came in today I'm very impressed with the quality for the price. Alot of mk6 guys are running these even though its designed for a mkv fsi. The only concern i have is indexing the mid pipe to meet the oem cat back. 









. 

Ill add my fitment impressions post install


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Fitment on the Dp was good instillation was straight forward. 



















And I FINALY started the begining of my suspension install


----------



## jsjjnbrunk (Jun 13, 2008)

OhMyGosh I wish I had that kind of talent.  

Well, following these threads is the next best thing. 

j.e.b.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, i'm not talented just determined (actually really lazy )


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Thanks, i'm not talented just determined (actually really lazy )


 Air ride setup is coming along nicely. Im curious what your using for everything and if your planning on notching?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

God steel wheels are better than anything, well BBS is the only things that is better. 


Love the car, simple, functional and MT. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Air ride setup is coming along nicely. Im curious what your using for everything and if your planning on notching?


 Air Lift slam kit f/r. and the frame is already notched thanks to swoops 



EUROBORA8V said:


> God steel wheels are better than anything, well BBS is the only things that is better.
> 
> 
> Love the car, simple, functional and MT. :beer::thumbup:


 :beer: 

Quick two video's, not 100% happy with the rasp going to add a resonator soon. 





 




 
Was very disappointed to find out theres a 4k rev limiter even on the 6mt


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Some more progress today, it was slow with the heat. 


















:heart:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

What wheels??


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> What wheels??


From an A5 S line, i dont know the name of the wheels


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Gotcha they look killer


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks man, i picked them up from my buddy really cheap but every wheel has curb rash on them. When i went to install thwm today i found out i was also missing a hubcentric ring going to have to grab another one when i get rhe wheels refinished. Got pretty far today only have to finish off a few things in the trunk tomorrow the rain 
stopped me dead in my tracks today.
:thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

And it seems my clutch switch decided to take a sh!t trying a master reset did nothing: car still won't start( gonna try swapping the break switch out tomorrow to verify its just the switch but it looks like ill be getting my first tow to the dealer Thursday  the timing is impeccable :thumbdown:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the progress.

Sucks about the clutch. :thumbdown:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Love the progress.
> 
> Sucks about the clutch. :thumbdown:


:beer: it definitely sucks but the replacement will be here in the morning, I'm just praying that it will get me going again. On the bright side i did have some extra time to finish up the trunk though


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

nice hardline work, did swoops do this or all on your own? Any reason you decided to mount on top instead of flush mount where the spare is?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> nice hardline work, did swoops do this or all on your own? Any reason you decided to mount on top instead of flush mount where the spare is?


I did the hardlines myself . It's not difficult but there is definitely a steep learning curve to overcome . I went to see swoops ( Greg) about six weeks ago for the frame notch. They did a great job and were very professional for working out of Greg's garage. They are a great group of guys and would let them work on my car anytime. the tank was mounted above the floorboard because it simply wouldn't have fit without raising the false floor. I have a new tank in the works but after show season ill prob pick up a few two or three gallon tanks and mount them underneath the car to free up the entire trunk again. Until then I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. Underneath the floor i still have my spare, 50ft air hose and plenty of room for a survival tool bag i just need to get a set of replacement bags in case of a blowout  This is my first time doing anything air related on a car so I'm still completely new and learning.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> I did the hardlines myself . It's not difficult but there is definitely a steep learning curve to overcome . I went to see swoops ( Greg) about six weeks ago for the frame notch. They did a great job and were very professional for working out of Greg's garage. They are a great group of guys and would let them work on my car anytime. the tank was mounted above the floorboard because it simply wouldn't have fit without raising the false floor. I have a new tank in the works but after show season ill prob pick up a few two or three gallon tanks and mount them underneath the car to free up the entire trunk again. Until then I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. Underneath the floor i still have my spare, 50ft air hose and plenty of room for a survival tool bag i just need to get a set of replacement bags in case of a blowout  This is my first time doing anything air related on a car so I'm still completely new and learning.


wow, well i commend you on the effort, it looks great so far. Takes a lot of time and money im sure especially to have all those spare parts on hand once its all done too 

I am sure I will go bagged down the line maybe after the warranty is up because I will feel a lot more comfortable about it but for now I'm probably going to throw some nice CO's on. Im getting a Stage2 tune tomorrow and a custom exhaust hopefully next week, which reminds me to ask what you think of your downpipe so far and if your planning on getting a catback as well?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

No go on the switch, its actually located behind the battery box in the engine bay and is extremely inaccessible waiting on the flat bed now


----------



## FlorimVW (Jul 6, 2012)

Great job, looks awesome.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> wow, well i commend you on the effort, it looks great so far. Takes a lot of time and money im sure especially to have all those spare parts on hand once its all done too
> 
> I am sure I will go bagged down the line maybe after the warranty is up because I will feel a lot more comfortable about it but for now I'm probably going to throw some nice CO's on. Im getting a Stage2 tune tomorrow and a custom exhaust hopefully next week, which reminds me to ask what you think of your downpipe so far and if your planning on getting a catback as well?



Thanks again man, your truck is looking awesome and I'm sure it has the go now that you flashed it, i would live to see it in person one day. As far as the down pipe my opinion changes everyday I love the reduction of turbo lag while driving, but the idle sound turns me off. Im going to keep my eye out at waterfest for a catted replacement. 



12Tiguan said:


> Great job, looks awesome.


:beer:


:facepalm: so the car went to the dealer late friday, after talking to the service writer we decided that it would be beat if we waited for an (A) on monday. So at lunch i call becuase i havent heard anything yet ni answer i leace a message. I get a call back its not the switch it may be severe and out of warranty yada yada yada. I leave work a half hour early to i can talk to the tech in person and not the middle man. He tells me they swaped the switch, car ran for fifteen security seconds died and threw practically ever electrical code possible.

At this point they have no real clue to the problem but its looking like a MAJOR short somewhere or the ECM is toast  ****ing A i haven't even had an oil change yet :thumbdown:


Excuse the typos im on my phone


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh man, that sucks... Keep faith tho sir! If it was easy, everyone would be doing it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Oh man, that sucks... Keep faith tho sir! If it was easy, everyone would be doing it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: i found some faith:laugh: thank's DT


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Got her home tonight tonight , turns out it was the clutch switch.... on the other end it had pulled out of the fuse box and shorted , dealer claimed it was "not a factory defect and due to the extreme suspension modifications :screwy: so it was not covered under warranty ":thumbdown: I didnt bother to argue, i informed the service writer that him tellinge my warranty was "void" was a bs blanket statement, i am aware certain aspects of my warranty are null and void but is still in full effect he looked puzzled. But since i was working on the car while this issue occurred i cant rule my own error out even though i didn't do ANY work near the fuse box . 
Dealer :1
Me:0

Still have a few minor things to work out but........ it lays! 










now i need the euro R bumper


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> Got her home tonight tonight , turns out it was the clutch switch.... on the other end it had pulled out of the fuse box and shorted , dealer claimed it was "not a factory defect and due to the extreme suspension modifications :screwy: so it was not covered under warranty ":thumbdown: I didnt bother to argue, i informed the service writer that him tellinge my warranty was "void" was a bs blanket statement, i am aware certain aspects of my warranty are null and void but is still in full effect he looked puzzled. But since i was working on the car while this issue occurred i cant rule my own error out even though i didn't do ANY work near the fuse box .
> Dealer :1
> Me:0
> 
> ...


This looks ****ing awesome.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> This looks ****ing awesome.


Thank you sir:beer:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> Thank you sir:beer:


What offset are those?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> What offset are those?


19x8.5 et 42 or 38 i forget and the tires are 215/35/19 there's about a quarter inch clearance between the tire and fender liner.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Im having a hard time trying to figure out what size wheel and tire to get for my Tig i am thinking 18x8 225/45R18. I only have about 800 bucks to spend on the total package.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Im having a hard time trying to figure out what size wheel and tire to get for my Tig i am thinking 18x8 225/45R18. I only have about 800 bucks to spend on the total package.


Tire rack has a good selection, these caught my eye i think they would look awesome and the price is right too you may need a small spacer up front with the 45 offset. , the modded tigs thread has alot of good info and tire sizes and wheel offsets

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Price

I use http://www.willtheyfit.com/ its a great offset and rolling diameter calculator. you can play around and see what sizes are going to work as far as backspacing and poke, also if possible its best to choose a tire size that's closest to the oem rolling diameter to reduce speddo error.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm those are pretty nice


----------



## officerjon (Jul 4, 2012)

look amazing!

The spacers made a huge difference on the stock look. What spacers were you running and are you getting rid of them? I've got an 09 tig im looking to do coils on soon.


----------



## SkullV (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking good man! Saw your post over on Golfmk6 about the service department. That's some BS!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

officerjon said:


> look amazing!
> 
> The spacers made a huge difference on the stock look. What spacers were you running and are you getting rid of them? I've got an 09 tig im looking to do coils on soon.


pm'd



SkullV said:


> Looking good man! Saw your post over on Golfmk6 about the service department. That's some BS!


Thanks man saw you over there too didnt know you were on vortex:wave: I got shafted pretty hard unfortunately. Taking the issue up with corporate to gety roadside tow changed to the next closest dealer.

On a good note Jeff from airlift is the man, their customer service is top notch and therea a good chance i may still make waterfest.....


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

After washing my car yesterday i noticed both headlights had condensation inside anyone else with halogen lights have this issue?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> After washing my car yesterday i noticed both headlights had condensation inside anyone else with halogen lights have this issue?


 suprising because I haveactoually tried to pull apart my housings to paint the background black and no luck. Its like VW used a super human glue and they staple them togather too....


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Very nice... What airlift kit did you use?


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work on this man. Jealous!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

hazy450 said:


> suprising because I haveactoually tried to pull apart my housings to paint the background black and no luck. Its like VW used a super human glue and they staple them togather too....


 I was under that impression too. There is actually a mk6 gti near me that successfully removed the lens and painted the housing, but he wont share how he did it. After talking to a few gti guys it turns out random condensation is a common issue so im not overly concerned. I've washed my car a few times since with out any issues hopefully it was just the extra humidity that day, here are a few pictures of the condensation and the marks inside the headlight 































mista808 said:


> Very nice... What airlift kit did you use?


 Airlift MKV slam kit front and rear but im upgrading the rears to SS 6's next week. They have a better construction over the airlift rears and more range in adjustablity. The airlift rears dont lift nearly as high as the fronts so the ride quailty suffers from running more then optimal psi in the rears. And they lay out an inch lower:thumbup: 



foxontherun said:


> Great work on this man. Jealous!


 :beer: 

opcorn:


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Thanks.... I think I may have found the next car for my girlfriend... Just gotta get rid of her a3...


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

Condensation in the headlights on any car has always irked the hell out of me. Good luck with the new air kit.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

mista808 said:


> Thanks.... I think I may have found the next car for my girlfriend... Just gotta get rid of her a3...


 No problem, ive always been a fan of the a3's myself im sure she would love the tiguan 



foxontherun said:


> Condensation in the headlights on any car has always irked the hell out of me. Good luck with the new air kit.


 Me too, Ive been making a point of checking everytime it rain or ive washed it since and it hassen't repeated so im hoping it was a one time thing:screwy: 

Not to much to update, i woke up the other morning to find a new tenant has moved in. He held on the entire drive to work so i didn't have the heart to kill the tuff little guy 



















Normal ride height 










Im considering running this basket i laying around that i had previously made for my mk3, not sure if im going to leave it as i have my eye on the thule 686BXT Atlantis 1600 cargo box but i think it might stay for a while 










Next up is the Ross-Tech vcds, a few Brake upgrades, new rear swaybar, TyrolSport DeadSet Rigid Subframe Collar Kit, BETTER rear bags, and if theres anything left in the checking account:facepalm: I will be making the switch to nitrogen and eliminating the air compressor :heart: no more noise and no more draining the tanks and water traps:thumbup:


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

I want to drop our tiggy so badly but the wife wants to keep the factory warranty in full check. I just did new coils on the golf and I'm hoping it changes her mind... 

Good luck on the better bags and nitrogen. 

watching.... 
:beer:opcorn:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Your Tig looks awesome! 

How did you get the manual trans in the states? We were told that was not an option.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

dOWa242 said:


> Your Tig looks awesome!
> 
> How did you get the manual trans in the states? We were told that was not an option.


 Its only an option on the S model...What trim did you inquire about?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Its only an option on the S model...What trim did you inquire about?


 Maybe that was why I thought it wasn't an option. We were dead set on the SE. So the 6mt is only FWD? 


Either way this Tig looks great! Ours just went in today to get the tranny flash for the early shift issue. Has less than 2k miles.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

dOWa242 said:


> Maybe that was why I thought it wasn't an option. We were dead set on the SE. So the 6mt is only FWD?
> 
> 
> Either way this Tig looks great! Ours just went in today to get the tranny flash for the early shift issue. Has less than 2k miles.


You can actually get the S Manual with 4 Motion but its pretty rare to come across. They would probably have to special order one which would make delivery take a long time


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

opcorn: looking good :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

foxontherun said:


> I want to drop our tiggy so badly but the wife wants to keep the factory warranty in full check. I just did new coils on the golf and I'm hoping it changes her mind...
> 
> Good luck on the better bags and nitrogen.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I've already had an issue not covered under warranty and blamed on the suspension :banghead:



dOWa242 said:


> Your Tig looks awesome!
> 
> How did you get the manual trans in the states? We were told that was not an option.





Java^Tiggy said:


> Its only an option on the S model...What trim did you inquire about?





Java^Tiggy said:


> You can actually get the S Manual with 4 Motion but its pretty rare to come across. They would probably have to special order one which would make delivery take a long time


I was under the impression that only S models came fwd. Even factory orders its not possible (i would have awd and leather if i could)


XstartXtodayX said:


> opcorn: looking good :thumbup:


Thank you:thumbup: been busy ill send you a pm tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> I was under the impression that only S models came fwd. Even factory orders its not possible (i would have awd and leather if i could)


S model is avail with Manual or Auto and the auto has options of FWD or 4Motion...although even though it isnt on the site apparently you can also request the manual with a 4motion because thats the combination that GoodSpeed made their downpipe for. Whether its the most current model im not sure but thats all the info I have.

And FYI for anyone that cares, goodspeed told me straight out that they are no longer selling the 3" downpipe or fabricating anymore because they got scammed 3 or 4 times....sucks, i was really banking on that one for my 4motion


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> S model is avail with Manual or Auto and the auto has options of FWD or 4Motion...although even though it isnt on the site apparently you can also request the manual with a 4motion because thats the combination that GoodSpeed made their downpipe for. Whether its the most current model im not sure but thats all the info I have.
> 
> And FYI for anyone that cares, goodspeed told me straight out that they are no longer selling the 3" downpipe or fabricating anymore because they got scammed 3 or 4 times....sucks, i was really banking on that one for my 4motion


Damn i would have gladly waited for a factory delivery if i knew that was an option.

Ive heard that golf R own pipes will work on the 4motion tig i don't know how true it is but its worth a shot if u cant find another option


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Damn i would have gladly waited for a factory delivery if i knew that was an option.
> 
> Ive heard that golf R own pipes will work on the 4motion tig i don't know how true it is but its worth a shot if u cant find another option


I ordered the TechtonicsTuning 2.5" Racing pipe which will work fine, i was just really hoping for a 3". The factory part numbers for the R's dp is different from the Tiguans which is worrysome for most companies selling the R dp to tiguan owners...ive tried lol


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Awe posted some interesting flow charts on 2.5 vs 3" spool came much quicker and the only losses where at the top of the power band. Post some vids when you get it installed id love to hear how it sounds


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Awe posted some interesting flow charts on 2.5 vs 3" spool came much quicker and the only losses where at the top of the power band. Post some vids when you get it installed id love to hear how it sounds


No problem man, Im gonna take tons of pics and im planning a cat back as well so ill take vids for both before and after that as well. Im hoping to get everything done before H2Oi. Are you planning on going?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> No problem man, Im gonna take tons of pics and im planning a cat back as well so ill take vids for both before and after that as well. Im hoping to get everything done before H2Oi. Are you planning on going?


I was planning on attending h20i but its up in the air right now. I might part out and sell the truck before the show. Dealing with vwoa has been a nightmare so far. Unless they step up and do the right thing i cant see myself supporting the brand anymore :facepalm:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> I was planning on attending h20i but its up in the air right now. I might part out and sell the truck before the show. Dealing with vwoa has been a nightmare so far. Unless they step up and do the right thing i cant see myself supporting the brand anymore :facepalm:


Oh man im sorry to hear about that. If you do decide to part it out and sell the air setup let me know, I might be interested. And before you sell it try to come down to hurricanes at least once to show it off, my club will love it!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Oh man im sorry to hear about that. If you do decide to part it out and sell the air setup let me know, I might be interested. And before you sell it try to come down to hurricanes at least once to show it off, my club will love it!


Theres been alot of miscomunication so far but i haven't given up faith yet, i really love the truck but if i have NO usable warranty then its not worth keeping. . I will definitely try and make it down there next week or two.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Theres been alot of miscomunication so far but i haven't given up faith yet, i really love the truck but if i have NO usable warranty then its not worth keeping. . I will definitely try and make it down there next week or two.


sounds good man, keep us updated!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> sounds good man, keep us updated!


Well... back in July i had a no start issue with the tig, the clutch/hall sensor was not getting a reading and i was forced to have the vehicle flat bedded to the local service department. After finding out that VW has moved the location of the switch from on the pedal to in the engine bay underneath the battery box, conviently placed right under the slave cylinder and only accessible by removing the clutch lines:banghead:. Long story short the upon picking the vehichle up the dealership stated that due to the "extremly modified suspension the wireing isue would not be coverd under warranty", after asking how the suspension would effect the engine electric aspect of my warranty and getting no reasonable explination they procided to tell me that i was responsible for twelve hours labor. After going back and forth for a while I settled on six just to get my keys and get out of there. After almost two months of dealing with Amanda Edwards the north east regonal reprisentive for VWOA, who never seamed to eager to help and i did catch flat out lying to me one day, I recieved a Letter from James Cruse A VWOA (Mediation/Arbitration Analyst) basicly stating shut the f*ck up we are done with this subject we dont have to prove the suspension was the root cuase of the issue we are taking the dealers word for it(even thought they never found it to be the cause of the issue the only used it as an excuse to not honor my warranty on a 43$ part). The entire experience has left me with some very bitter fealings, in general ive lost alot of my enthusiasm for automobiles over the ordeal, for me it was never about the money but right and wrong. As a consumer we have rights and mine were most definitely violated that day I left the service departent back in march fealing like I had just been robbed. Since dealing with VWOA the issue has returned and have had another no start and am showing an intermittent fault on the vag-com i have been denied service at two seperate service departments, One went as far to say as we would not change your oil if you wanted never mind fix the car. At this point I have no effective warranty even thought i have a platinum extended If this continues to be an issue i cant see the point in owning it anymore 

Anyway ill be at h2oi, the cars not making it

LED swap and new wheels:thumbup:


----------



## Machete Priest (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not normally a fan of bags, but damn does it look good dropped like that with the interlagos!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn dude that is one effed up circumstance I'm sorry to hear about all your troubles 

Hopefully ill run into you at h20i

Sent in 3D over Tapatalk


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

What kind of bulb did you use in the front turn signal and where did you purchase it? That looks great over the stock bulb! Love those wheels as well.


----------



## raffor (Oct 13, 2009)

Get an independent shop to state that the electrical wiring was not altered by lowering the car and send it VWOA certified and demand back your 6 hours and $43 part. Next, get yourself a lawyer and put his/her address on the letter for further contacts. 

If you do not hear back, just take them to court (small people court) with your statement from the independent shop. Let them sweat a little. 

If you really want to get to them, write to your local newspaper. They normally have a section on cars and tell your story. And then, there is the web...

Good luck and sorry to hear you got jerked around so much.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

damn! so sweet dude, nice job.
suck about the dealer, if you were closer i could get you fixed up at the dealer. can you find another dealer or somehting? thats some bull****


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Machete Priest said:


> I'm not normally a fan of bags, but damn does it look good dropped like that with the interlagos!


 Thanks :beer: I dont think the interlagos will be on for to long they dont really strike me as "sporty enough"



Java^Tiggy said:


> Damn dude that is one effed up circumstance I'm sorry to hear about all your troubles
> 
> Hopefully ill run into you at h20i
> 
> Sent in 3D over Tapatalk


yea it has been quite the ordeal but no issues for quite some time now things are looking on the up and up



geevis said:


> What kind of bulb did you use in the front turn signal and where did you purchase it? That looks great over the stock bulb! Love those wheels as well.


Thanks, Its actualy the ziza kit for the 2008-2011 tiguan from ecs tuning. They do give a soft (no dash light) bulb out error via vcds though. The plate lights give an intermittent bulb out warning on the dash both have built in resistors that are supposed to be can-bus friendly



raffor said:


> Get an independent shop to state that the electrical wiring was not altered by lowering the car and send it VWOA certified and demand back your 6 hours and $43 part. Next, get yourself a lawyer and put his/her address on the letter for further contacts.
> 
> If you do not hear back, just take them to court (small people court) with your statement from the independent shop. Let them sweat a little.
> 
> ...


 After speaking to my lawyer he informed me that it would be a long expensive legal battle and would not be worth the effort to try and recoup my funds. Its just extremely disheartening that no one I spoke to at vwoa would even consider that it was a possibility that the tech caused the wire to come loose and not the air suspension. In retrospect it was the actions of the service writer that where wrong, but when his manager and customer care wouldn't even give the car a second look (or even offer any sort of compensation for a long term customer) It made everyone accountable in my book. I will however continue to push the issue with the B.B.B and the F.T.C and i never even thought of contacting my local paper that is a great idea thanks.:thumbup:



syracusegli said:


> damn! so sweet dude, nice job.
> suck about the dealer, if you were closer i could get you fixed up at the dealer. can you find another dealer or somehting? thats some bull****


 luckily i live in an area where there are about 10 dealerships within an hour from me but.... they also have no shortage of work for the service dept's so my tig is viewed as a potential headache and gets passed up... I do have a "mod friendly" dealer that i found out i have an old friend working at so hopefully they will service the car without any headaches.



Thanks for the support everyone i appreciate everyone's concern


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

ZLEB said:


>


Beautiful stance!! I love those wheels. If I didn't opt to paint my stock wheels, those are what I was intending on purchasing.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

geevis said:


> Beautiful stance!! I love those wheels. If I didn't opt to paint my stock wheels, those are what I was intending on purchasing.


Thanks, still have some trimming to do on the front fender Liner for extra clearance, and possibly som 10mm wider spacers out back but it does sitt pretty nicely  It's amazing how tucked the wheels are in person, and they are no more then a 3/16" off the edge of the plastic fender. I would love to get a set of SEL flares but they are a bit pricey. Whwn i saw the deal on ecs i couldn't pass it up, ive always been a fan of the oem+ look so these where an easy decision. If your interested the interlagos reps will probably be up for sale early next year


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Love this...Your car looks good :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> There is actually a mk6 gti near me that successfully removed the lens and painted the housing, but he wont share how he did it. After talking to a few gti guys it turns out random condensation is a common issue so im not overly concerned. I've washed my car a few times since with out any issues hopefully it was just the extra humidity that day, here are a few pictures of the condensation and the marks inside the headlight


This is common, as I too have noticed this when washing my 06 GTI - Went away shortly after.

Car looks great! umpkin:


Andy


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Andy, its been months now with out a repeat so i'm not overly concerned. If it does repeat though i will be looking into swapping over to the oem led headlights. I wanted to thank you guys over at ECS for the solid pricing and FAST free shipping on the Alzor wheels i love them.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Thanks Andy, its been months now with out a repeat so i'm not overly concerned. If it does repeat though i will be looking into swapping over to the oem led headlights. I wanted to thank you guys over at ECS for the solid pricing and FAST free shipping on the Alzor wheels i love them.
> ic: :thumbup:


Anytime, thank you for the feed back - Enjoy!


Andy


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> Anytime, thank you for the feed back - Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Andy


My pleasure ecs has always been a solid vendor:thumbup:


On a side not im really starting to think its time for something new come spring time :facepalm:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

What airride kit are you running?? And do you plan on. Selling it in the spring ?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> What airride kit are you running?? And do you plan on. Selling it in the spring ?


I'm running airlift slam kit f/r dorbritz rear lca's and autopilot v2 management Accuair slim 5g tank and a vlair 444c compressor. I would most likely be parting out and trading it in unless i could find the right buyer.

If anyone is interested i would sell the entire kit For well below cost :wave:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

What is below cost hahah


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> What is below cost hahah


33% :beer: just under 2000 miles on everything


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm confused you want 33% of what it cost you or you want payment in beer??? Haha


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Under, My botom line is 2050$ shipped


And I love good beers there might be some room to barter If you have a good local brewery :laugh::beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> My pleasure ecs has always been a solid vendor:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:

PM sent!

Andy


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Wait, Zleb.. Your throwing it in and selling the Tiguan?~?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Wait, Zleb.. Your throwing it in and selling the Tiguan?~?


Im definitely considering it, my water pump is getting louder by the day and i have yet to find a service department Within an hour of me that will work on the truck. I have a few more locally to try but i feel like vwoa put a note with the vin number or something every time i informed the service departments about the modifications to see if there's any issues befor hand and then get a phone call a few hours after dropping it off that the " service manager doesn't want to touch it" Come pick it up. Ive come to the conclusion that the car has to go back to stock suspension for warranty work to take place. 

The way the regional care manager handled my situation over the summer definitely altered my perception of Volkswagen as a corporation, it was made abundantly clear that customer loyalty means nothing to them, there more interested in getting first time buyers then repeat Customers which is a real shame . Even thought i will always love all of my Volkswagen's this will be the last VAG car i ever buy. I'm just going to go back to stock suspension and enjoy driving worry free for the winter.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> PM sent!
> 
> Andy


Sorry I didn't get back to you yet, I'll shoot you an email tomorrow. I was out of town for the weekend and now with the weather up here in the northeast things have been a little hectic.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally swapped my air lift rear bags for Slam Specialties :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

looks great man. :thumbup: I'll be picking up my Tiguan in a couple weeks after I get my R back to stock so i can trade it in.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you yet, I'll shoot you an email tomorrow. I was out of town for the weekend and now with the weather up here in the northeast things have been a little hectic.


No worries, write back when you can! 

Andy


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> looks great man. :thumbup: I'll be picking up my Tiguan in a couple weeks after I get my R back to stock so i can trade it in.


Thats man, your R was incredible, i cant wait to see what you do to the tig. 





Dialed in a little more :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Thats man, your R was incredible, i cant wait to see what you do to the tig.


Thanks man. Looking forward to getting it, glad there are more people over here doing things to these cars.


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Don't trade your R32, keep it and get the Tiguan


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JCWolf1.8T said:


> Don't trade your R32, keep it and get the Tiguan


Keeping the R32. Getting rid of my Golf R and 337.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

So are you keeping it on air? Looks good with the new SS bags :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> So are you keeping it on air? Looks good with the new SS bags :thumbup:


yeah keep it as is. :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

JAYDUB26 said:


> :thumbup:opcorn:


:beer:



98DUB said:


> So are you keeping it on air? Looks good with the new SS bags :thumbup:





johnnyR32 said:


> yeah keep it as is. :thumbup:


Staying on air for the foreseeable future.  actually i got bored the other day and added an analog gauge to the current tank. Now that the holiday season is over i should have some time to finish up my custom airtank and nitrogen conversion:thumbup:


Recent Progress

Installed an APR CARBONIO intake the other night ( the smaller bracket was bent 90° in the wrong direction during manufacturing and holes are reversed. The second issue was that i had to modify the filter housing groves to match the holes on the tiguan/cc adapter plate. Neither the holes or the air inlet lined up without filing an 1/8" of each side. It's very nice piece ascetically but I'm not pleased with the initial quality. While i had everything disconnected i took the opportunity to flip the MAF housing upside down to clean things up. 











Picked up some snow tires 215/45r17 mounted on some bbs rc's I had laying around




























Hopefully it'l be a mild winter and i wont have to mount them.

And some parts collecting dust waiting to be installed



















perfect welds :heart:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW! Your car goes so much lower on the Slam Specialties. 

Love your Tiguan, In for more!!!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking good man. What offsets and widths have you found work best for a bagged tig?

Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

CULVER said:


> WOW! Your car goes so much lower on the Slam Specialties.
> 
> Love your Tiguan, In for more!!!


Thanks man, night and day difference. I was smiling like a kid in a candy store when i dropped it down after the swap.



Java^Tiggy said:


> Looking good man. What offsets and widths have you found work best for a bagged tig?
> 
> 
> Photon Q over Tapatalk


Honestly it all depends on how small of a rolling diameter you are comfortable able riding with. With a rolling diameter of 24.5"-25.75" i think you can go fairly aggressive . I would say nine and a half up front and ten and a half in the rear both with an offset in the low twenty's


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Honestly it all depends on how small of a rolling diameter you are comfortable able riding with. With a rolling diameter of 24.5"-25.75" i think you can go fairly aggressive . I would say nine and a half up front and ten and a half in the rear both with an offset in the low twenty's


oh wow ok so thats like an inch or two less than stock. What is your current wheel/tire setup?

Im contemplating an air setup and trying to figure out if the wheels I have would work or if ill have fitment issues.

Right now im on 18x8 et35 with the stock tires (235/50/18)

Im considering a 19x8.5 et35 or 20x9 et40


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> oh wow ok so thats like an inch or two less than stock. What is your current wheel/tire setup?
> 
> Im contemplating an air setup and trying to figure out if the wheels I have would work or if ill have fitment issues.
> 
> ...



Currently im running falken 452 215/35r on a 19x8 et 27.5 with a rolling diameter of 24.9" down exactly two inches from the OEM 215/65 16x6.5 et 38. Both setups you are thinking about would would fit nicely. I would wait till after getting an alignment and take a secondary measurement for some 5-10mm spacers if you want.


The Audi wheels here are 19x8.5 et35 to give you a visual


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice looking Tig. I like what you have done. keep up the good work.:beer:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is reverting back to stock to get them to at least work on the truck an option or are they set on not touching it regardless if you put it back 100% stock?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Cojones said:


> Nice looking Tig. I like what you have done. keep up the good work.:beer:


 :thumbup:


veedub64 said:


> Is reverting back to stock to get them to at least work on the truck an option or are they set on not touching it regardless if you put it back 100% stock?


Legally anyone can be denied service at anytime. Which is what's happening in my case, here on long island we have some of the highest volume dealers in the nation and their service departments have at least a week wait. With no shortage of work and having had issues regional rep who works with all my local dealers nobody wants to touch it. I have been told by two different service departments that if i go back to stock they would work on it but so no luck. Also i have been straight forward with the service advisors when scheduling appointments letting them know about the modifications. Its during the visit after they run the vin# that the service managers come out and say were not touching it. Which leads me to believe that VWoA has some sort of Note in the system about service. :banghead:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Legally anyone can be denied service at anytime. Which is what's happening in my case, here on long island we have some of the highest volume dealers in the nation and their service departments have at least a week wait. With no shortage of work and having had issues regional rep who works with all my local dealers nobody wants to touch it. I have been told by two different service departments that if i go back to stock they would work on it but so no luck. Also i have been straight forward with the service advisors when scheduling appointments letting them know about the modifications. Its during the visit after they run the vin# that the service managers come out and say were not touching it. Which leads me to believe that VWoA has some sort of Note in the system about service. :banghead:


That sucks man, I hope you find someone who will do some work on it for you.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Legally anyone can be denied service at anytime. Which is what's happening in my case, here on long island we have some of the highest volume dealers in the nation and their service departments have at least a week wait. With no shortage of work and having had issues regional rep who works with all my local dealers nobody wants to touch it. I have been told by two different service departments that if i go back to stock they would work on it but so no luck. Also i have been straight forward with the service advisors when scheduling appointments letting them know about the modifications. Its during the visit after they run the vin# that the service managers come out and say were not touching it. *Which leads me to believe that VWoA has some sort of Note in the system about service.* :banghead:


 It's called TD-1. Do you have a flash?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> It's called TD-1. Do you have a flash?


 I think it's a bit different. It seems like they are refusing to work on his car period. With a TD1, they will work on the car, but it will not be covered, at least from my experience.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> It's called TD-1. Do you have a flash?


 Nope stock ecu 



veedub64 said:


> I think it's a bit different. It seems like they are refusing to work on his car period. With a TD1, they will work on the car, but it will not be covered, at least from my experience.


 That's exactly it. After disputing the warranty denial for the faulty clutch switch and labor i received a letter from VWOA's legal department stating that my warranty claim was denied due to the suspension modifications and that my factory warranty, extended warranty and care free maintenance are still in full effect as long as future claims are unrelated to the vehicle modifications. But so far i have been denied service at every dealer i have visited even for an oil change.. My last visit i was told by the service manager that that dealership would work on the vehicle if returned to OEM spec but i have no way of knowing in advance if they actually will or not.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by TIGSEL
> >
> > It's called TD-1. Do you have a flash?
> 
> ...


 Why don't you bring that letter with you. There's no way an oil change is relevant at all to suspension mods 

Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^ 

Exactly. If you have a letter from their legal department specifically stating the the care free maintenance (oil change) is still valid and they still refuse you then you have a case to sue in my opinion.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Why don't you bring that letter with you. There's no way an oil change is relevant at all to suspension mods
> 
> Photon Q over Tapatalk


 The magnuson moss act states that if a company offers a warranty they have to honor it, it also states that any dealer for that company has the right to refusal of service at any time for any reason. If the vehicle is serviced then they are legally required to honor said warranty. :banghead:


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*hey brother*

if you go out to riverhead bay motors and talk to anthony hes the general manager there, hell work on ur car not a problem. Eem actually is very welcome there in fact we did a toys for tots out to riverhead bay in december. they are very lienent when it comes to cars having work done on them. In fact one of the very rare dealers that will work on ur car. Check out the post about lowering the tiguan, i wrote to you on there because ur inbox was full and i couldnt contact you, i need some advise on going lower on my tiguan, i dont have money for bags, i have st coils but id like to go a little lower if possible.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

beetleboy023 said:


> if you go out to riverhead bay motors and talk to anthony hes the general manager there, hell work on ur car not a problem. Eem actually is very welcome there in fact we did a toys for tots out to riverhead bay in december. they are very lienent when it comes to cars having work done on them. In fact one of the very rare dealers that will work on ur car. Check out the post about lowering the tiguan, i wrote to you on there because ur inbox was full and i couldnt contact you, i need some advise on going lower on my tiguan, i dont have money for bags, i have st coils but id like to go a little lower if possible.



Thanks for the heads up, I was actually going to call riverhead next week anyway to schedule an apointment for a few tsb's and my pasanger side front window motor. :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Swapped my airlift V2 manifold out for a new unit with the latest software thanks to the awesome consumer service by Jeff and the guys at Airlift Performance :thumbup::thumbup:



















And finally put the the snow tires on.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Woke up early but missed sunrise by a few minutes. :banghead:


----------



## Drew is werD (Aug 17, 2007)

Really like the Tig. I have been on the fence for a while about grabbing a vehicle in the same category. A few things recently have pushed me over.


Will you be heading to any shows this season?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

oh so love it in all black


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Woke up early but missed sunrise by a few minutes. :banghead:


SICK!


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks so much better all black


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Drew is werD said:


> Really like the Tig. I have been on the fence for a while about grabbing a vehicle in the same category. A few things recently have pushed me over.
> 
> 
> Will you be heading to any shows this season?


:beer:
Maybe. Dust off
Show'n go for sure
Sowo (if i can still find a place to stay)
Waterfest maybe
H2oi for sure



DT EXP said:


> oh so love it in all black





echomatics said:


> SICK!





veedub64 said:


> Looks so much better all black





BrownBag said:


> Nicely done :thumbup:


Thanks guys im really loving the black on black with the smaller wheels. Even thought it doesn't follow my normal philosophy of oem+. I hate the fact that it definitely looks modified now as opposed to running the oem wheels but i love the look  if i had more disposable monies i would buy Johnny's vintage hre's in a heartbeat but I dont have $6k to blow on a set of wheels. But needless to say im on the hunt for some wider 18"s for next season.:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Thanks guys im really loving the black on black with the smaller wheels. Even thought it doesn't follow my normal philosophy of oem+. I hate the fact that it definitely looks modified now as opposed to running the oem wheels but i love the look  if i had more disposable monies i would buy Johnny's vintage hre's in a heartbeat but I dont have $6k to blow on a set of wheels. But needless to say im on the hunt for some wider 18"s for next season.:thumbup:


They would look soooo good.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> They would look soooo good.


I think so to but I dont want to insult you with a lowball offer, i'm thinking of ordering a set a ccw classics 18x10 et 28 18x11 et 22 but have to do a little more offset math before I pull the trigger. 

Got a big package in the mail today 










More bubble wrap





















Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Thanks a lot to Edgar ( brownbag) great seller:thumbup: got a tracking number twenty minutes after making payment and the items were packaged very well. Definitely going to do business with him in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

What are you planning to do with the extra set of headlights?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> What are you planning to do with the extra set of headlights?


I think he's going to do a projector retrofit

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Thanks a lot to Edgar ( brownbag) great seller:thumbup: got a tracking number twenty minutes after making payment and the items were packaged very well. Definitely going to do business with him in the future. :thumbup:


Glad they made it in one peice :thumbup: cant wait to see what you do with them :thumbup


I have a set of MK5 gti/gli/r32 projectors


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

My new card :thumbup:










Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> My new card :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Thanks man.:thumbup: I almost wish I was not on vacation so I can get the new card from the mail 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Got confirmation my set will be in the first container next month :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice, definitely doing something different! Can't wait to see it slammed on these


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Nice, definitely doing something different! Can't wait to see it slammed on these


Thanks man always loved concave wheels, but haven't run any since i had schmidts on my old mk3. When i saw these were going to be directional right/left i couldn't resist. I just need to figure out what size tires to run now.:beer:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Got confirmation my set will be in the first container next month :thumbup: :thumbup:


Crazy Sick, cant wait to see these bad boys on your Tig!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i want a tig so bad now


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

echomatics said:


> Crazy Sick, cant wait to see these bad boys on your Tig!


:beer:



Twilliams83 said:


> i want a tig so bad now


 :thumbup: you can find a 5n for pretty cheap now, next year when the completely new model comes out i think the 5n2's will be dirt cheap as well.


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Watching this :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Schümey said:


> Watching this :thumbup:


:beer: good things to come


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

This is awesome. Couple questions I have. First, with this being a mkv mk6 golf chasis can does the mkv R32 rear subframe bolt right in? Then swap in a mk4 r32 transmission giving you AWD. 

Also did anything have to be modified for the mkv golf air suspension setup to work?

Lastly, Porsche Cayenne calipers should work on the front, and r32 calipers and rotors should fit out back right? 

Curious cuz I kinda want one now lol, never really seen another one of these bagged besides that white one on Rotiforms site.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> This is awesome. Couple questions I have. First, with this being a mkv mk6 golf chasis can does the mkv R32 rear subframe bolt right in? Then swap in a mk4 r32 transmission giving you AWD.
> 
> Also did anything have to be modified for the mkv golf air suspension setup to work?
> 
> ...


As far as the rear sub frame its the same pn# as the mkv/vi. but to swap it requires the R/tt control arms, sway bars, etc.. ( entire rear suspension) I've been wondering about the mk4 awd swap myself and everything I've read leaves me to believe its possible without major modification body. But getting the electronics to work is a whole different story. The Med 17.5 ecu is finicky and i don't think anyone has tried to accomplish anything that bold i have no interest in pioneering (trouble shooting) the swap as cool as it may be.

Suspension wise I'm notched and replaced the rear lca's no modification to the car or hardware otherwise.

Cayenne calipers should bolt right up.. i was told by various companies that any mkvi bbk will bolt on but need specific lines for the application.

And please post pics or a link to the white one... I've never seen it and am interested :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's the link http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8314

Also after checking prices a Tiguan unfortunately costs too much for what it is  Unless the auto is a dsg instead of tiptronic.


----------



## RoxanneIsMyFAST (Feb 18, 2012)

****ing genius.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Here's the link http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8314
> 
> Also after checking prices a Tiguan unfortunately costs too much for what it is  Unless the auto is a dsg instead of tiptronic.


Go 6sp there not to common less than 1% of worldwide production but there out there and go for cheap because it's only offered in the "S" trim :beer:



RoxanneIsMyFAST said:


> ****ing genius.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> Go 6sp there not to common less than 1% of worldwide production but there out there and go for cheap because it's only offered in the "S" trim :beer:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Ya I see no sense in a 38k tiggy. Mind as well spend the extra 2 and get a decent optioned Treg


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya I see no sense in a 38k tiggy. Mind as well spend the extra 2 and get a decent optioned Treg


Where are you looking that a base trim manual first gen is 38k?????

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Where are you looking that a base trim manual first gen is 38k?????
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Not a base, I was referring to Johns. He said he spent just under 38k for his new Tiggy. Therefore I'm agreeing with ZLEB, get a base model 6speed. As almost 40k for a Tiguan, you mind as well get a Treg. :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Not a base, I was referring to Johns. He said he spent just under 38k for his new Tiggy. Therefore I'm agreeing with ZLEB, get a base model 6speed. As almost 40k for a Tiguan, you mind as well get a Treg. :beer:


Yea Johnny spares no expense. I think he must have a money tree in the back yard  

Me personally opted for the manual over all the other options. Its easier and cheaper to retrofit the leather seats and all the electronic options than the transmission :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> Yea Johnny spares no expense. I think he must have a money tree in the back yard
> 
> Me personally opted for the manual over all the other options. Its easier and cheaper to retrofit the leather seats and all the electronic options than the transmission :beer:


Ya, also did you have to get new rear control arms?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya, also did you have to get new rear control arms?


I did, but its not required


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya I see no sense in a 38k tiggy. Mind as well spend the extra 2 and get a decent optioned Treg


You can't really compare a treg and tig, they are different animals designed for different things.. Unless you're getting a used one 40k won't buy you a decent optioned treg lol 



Those wheels are going to look sick btw :thumbup::thumbup: and that sunset picture is awesome.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

gima said:


> You can't really compare a treg and tig, they are different animals designed for different things.. Unless you're getting a used one 40k won't buy you a decent optioned treg lol
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels are going to look sick btw :thumbup::thumbup: and that sunset picture is awesome.


The tig and treg are two different animals indeed, personally i would get a nicely equipped q5 for the money :thumbup:

Thanks man :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

what size tires were on your alzors?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> what size tires were on your alzors?


Summer 215/35/19, and on the winters its a 215/45/17 :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Summer 215/35/19, and on the winters its a 215/45/17 :beer:


Oh damnnn I was going to do 235/35 hmmmm. How wide are your alzors?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Oh damnnn I was going to do 235/35 hmmmm. How wide are your alzors?


Only 8" width doesn't really effect rolling diameter at all... zeb's truck sat pretty low on the 235/35 it shouldn't be an issue. I still air out onto my fender liners with these tires i just put slits in them so they flex without stressing everything else


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Only 8" width doesn't really effect rolling diameter at all... zeb's truck sat pretty low on the 235/35 it shouldn't be an issue. I still air out onto my fender liners with these tires i just put slits in them so they flex without stressing everything else


Yeah I was talking to him about them just wanted to see what others were running.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Those wheels are going to look awesome on the tiguan :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BrownBag said:


> Those wheels are going to look awesome on the tiguan :thumbup:


 Thanks man, another month to go. Here's a few pictures of them from the UK. The concave on the rears looks really aggressive :thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Thanks man, another month to go. Here's a few pictures of them from the UK. The concave on the rears looks really aggressive :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: cant wait to see them on


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Before I let my girl buy a used S, would you say you regret your purchase? Also do you think the issues are prevalent to VWs diminishing product quality? I ask because I've owned a few VWs, have 2 mkvs currently and have had zero issues like you've had. Seems like every model 2011 and newer are having lemon like part failures.. 

I would just be very angry to have a new car develop so many issues so fast. She's looking at a red 2012 S with 23k miles on it.

Also a mkv r32 rear end should bolt right in correct?


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Before I let my girl buy a used S, would you say you regret your purchase? Also do you think the issues are prevalent to VWs diminishing product quality? I ask because I've owned a few VWs, have 2 mkvs currently and have had zero issues like you've had. Seems like every model 2011 and newer are having lemon like part failures..


Couple things.. 2012 is the "new model" so when you purchase a vehicle the first model year they're available there is always a chance of something being weird. I think most of the kinks that were there in the 2012's are fixed in the 2013s. I don't doubt VW's product quality is slowly getting lower and lower but compared to the rest they deliver a much more "finished" piece of vehicle than other manufactures. Every generation has it's "quirks", you either deal with them or you get rid of the vehicle. I had a mk4, and now a mk6 so I skipped the mk5 generation but I can tell you there wasn't a shortage of problems with the MK4's, (waterpumps, coilpacks, MAF's, syncros, and the arm rest clip that broke every couple years)


----------



## vwraddo93slc (Jan 2, 2007)

sexy tig :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Before I let my girl buy a used S, would you say you regret your purchase? Also do you think the issues are prevalent to VWs diminishing product quality? I ask because I've owned a few VWs, have 2 mkvs currently and have had zero issues like you've had. Seems like every model 2011 and newer are having lemon like part failures..
> 
> I would just be very angry to have a new car develop so many issues so fast. She's looking at a red 2012 S with 23k miles on it.
> 
> Also a mkv r32 rear end should bolt right in correct?


I don't regret my purchase at all, I got a great deal on it and a low APR. As far as the few issues I had Its solely with my local service dept. They took full advantage of the situation and lost a loyal customer over a few $. The major issue with the tiguans are the fuse box's, but the water pumps are also known to implode, the intake manifold flapper motors seem to be common as well and there is a ton of carbon buildup and oil blow by due to the direct injection. I would just make sure you have a good relationship with the service writer/manager and you have nothing to worry about.

As far as the subframe, when I was comparing collision repair data from the R32 and mkv it seems like it should bolt right up. I'd have to go double check the figures again before I could say with confidence that it will.



gima said:


> Couple things.. 2012 is the "new model" so when you purchase a vehicle the first model year they're available there is always a chance of something being weird. I think most of the kinks that were there in the 2012's are fixed in the 2013s. I don't doubt VW's product quality is slowly getting lower and lower but compared to the rest they deliver a much more "finished" piece of vehicle than other manufactures. Every generation has it's "quirks", you either deal with them or you get rid of the vehicle. I had a mk4, and now a mk6 so I skipped the mk5 generation but I can tell you there wasn't a shortage of problems with the MK4's, (waterpumps, coilpacks, MAF's, syncros, and the arm rest clip that broke every couple years)


+1 every car has issues



milk4brains said:


> sexy tig :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

Love this thread


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> The tig and treg are two different animals indeed, personally i would get a nicely equipped q5 for the money :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks man :beer:


Looked at Q5, in fact for the money I spent on T-reg I could've bought a top of the line Q5 and still have bunch of cash left.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> Looked at Q5, in fact for the money I spent on T-reg I could've bought a top of the line Q5 and still have bunch of cash left.


:thumbup:

Made it to dod6 yesterday. Met a lot of people from vortex. Its was good to put some faces to the names. had a blast the weather was almost perfect except the wind.

I was surprised to see this sitting in front of my car at the end of the day.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

congrats man!

any pics of the car at the show?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> the weather was almost perfect except the wind.


I was freezing. Sat in my friends car most of the day and left early. congrats man.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats! Wish I could have came down to see the tiguans but instead I went to this little show in NYC :laugh:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Bsaint said:


> congrats man!
> 
> any pics of the car at the show?


 Thanks man , my phone died so I didn't take any but I've seen few floating around instagram. 



johnnyR32 said:


> I was freezing. Sat in my friends car most of the day and left early. congrats man.


It was nice when the wind stopped buy brutal most of the day. Thanks 



vwhipster said:


> Congrats! Wish I could have came down to see the tiguans but instead I went to this little show in NYC :laugh:


Thanks, you didn't miss alot Skipping dod. The show has outgrown the venue and people were getting turned away by 2:00 by the park.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> Congratulations! Well deserved.


Thanks :beer:, I don't know about well deserved, everyone's tiguans were nice and tastefully modded. I was actually surprised to see the trophy sitting there when I was about to leave.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> Thanks :beer:, I don't know about well deserved, everyone's tiguans were nice and tastefully modded. I was actually surprised to see the trophy sitting there when I was about to leave.


It's all about being special, not just nice :thumbup:


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

Do you have your stock headlights by chance?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Thanks :beer:, I don't know about well deserved, everyone's tiguans were nice and tastefully modded. I was actually surprised to see the trophy sitting there when I was about to leave.


I should have walked around..all my friends were talking how much lower yours was.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> I should have walked around..all my friends were talking how much lower yours was.


It was to windy to walk around and enjoy the day. I was laughing at the show , my roofline was lower than the mkv I parked next to


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Haven't updated in a while, not much changed in the past few months. New wheels are on order and a few other parts but nothing major in the works besides the headlights. Tomorrow I'm going to change the oil and swap the OEM coil packs out with R8 replacements.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tig looks great as always. 

Are you running spacers/any rubbing on the bags? 

I'm going to be getting an air ride installed in a few weeks and I'm currently running 255/35/20 and wondering if they will run the bags in any way or if I will need some spacers?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

veedub64 said:


> Tig looks great as always.
> 
> Are you running spacers/any rubbing on the bags?
> 
> I'm going to be getting an air ride installed in a few weeks and I'm currently running 255/35/20 and wondering if they will run the bags in any way or if I will need some spacers?


 No rubbing at all, I do have 17mm spacers all around purely for cosmetic reasons. My wheels are only 19x8 et 40 so they have plenty of clearance on both the strut and fender. 
As long as your wheels don't have super high offsets you should clear the struts just fine. With the 20" wheel your going to be airing out onto your front fender liners though and putting a lot of stress on everything.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> No rubbing at all, I do have 17mm spacers all around purely for cosmetic reasons. My wheels are only 19x8 et 40 so they have plenty of clearance on both the strut and fender.
> As long as your wheels don't have super high offsets you should clear the struts just fine. With the 20" wheel your going to be airing out onto your front fender liners though and putting a lot of stress on everything.


 Yeah, I know it will be resting on the fenders. I don't like that but don't have the money to get the air ride and new rims.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

veedub64 said:


> Yeah, I know it will be resting on the fenders. I don't like that but don't have the money to get the air ride and new rims.


 The fender liners have to stay in but you can modify them to work


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> The fender liners have to stay in but you can modify them to work


 Any details on this? Did you put slits in them to make them flex more when they start resting on the tire or something? 

My kit will be here soon, and I have big tires that I will be running for a while till I can get new ones.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Any details on this? Did you put slits in them to make them flex more when they start resting on the tire or something?
> 
> My kit will be here soon, and I have big tires that I will be running for a while till I can get new ones.


 What air ride setup did you get?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> What air ride setup did you get?


 AirLift performance with V2 management


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> AirLift performance with V2 management


 Awesome man! Single or Dual Compressor?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

air ride is dumb.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> Awesome man! Single or Dual Compressor?


 Single for now


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> air ride is dumb.


 agreed...bags are for groceries


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Single for now


 Same here. I just placed my order yesterday. I'm just hoping my 255/35/20 don't rub where I need spacers. It's my first air ride and I don't rub on coilovers no soacers so hopefully no rubbing on bags.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Any details on this? Did you put slits in them to make them flex more when they start resting on the tire or something?
> 
> My kit will be here soon, and I have big tires that I will be running for a while till I can get new ones.


 I chalked the top of the tire and aired out to see where it was making contact, then made one cut lengthwise and several horizontal cuts so the liners can flex.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> I chalked the top of the tire and aired out to see where it was making contact, then made one cut lengthwise and several horizontal cuts so the liners can flex.


 Awesome! Great idea!


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Big Eye - what size wheel you running?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> Big Eye - what size wheel you running?


 Sorry to keep clogging up your thread ZLEB

veedub64 - I currently have 19 x 9 et 35, and they are for sale  Check my sig, for the for sale thread and my progress thread...


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Sorry to keep clogging up your thread ZLEB
> 
> veedub64 - I currently have 19 x 9 et 35, and they are for sale  Check my sig, for the for sale thread and my progress thread...


 No problem, I can't believe those wheels haven't sold yet. If you were within driving distance I would have picked these up . GLWS:beer:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> No problem, I can't believe those wheels haven't sold yet. If you were within driving distance I would have picked these up . GLWS:beer:


 Me either...I feel like I am practically giving them away. lol.... 
I want to get the same wheels in 20's...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

ZLEB said:


> That building is in Patchogue over near my job its actually an elementary school. Mileage wise I average 21/28 it definitely guzzles gas durring spirited driving but I get around 360-380 miles per tank average .:heart:


 Cool car OP. Reread your thread 5 times already. Quoting something from page 1. I just ordered the same Tiggy but in different color. 

As far as MPGs, that is with the rack on? I assume so since you posted fuel economy way after you installed base carriers. Still better than 18 mpgs that is on sticker. 

Questions is: 

Can you get 25 mpg city and 30 hwy if you try really hard and baby it?


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

This is one badass Tiggy. :thumbup:

PS: It's the chick from Suffolk that was creeping hard with my fiance in my B6 A4 a week ago or so. :laugh:

This thing looks even more amazing in person. eace: Well done, sirrrr.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Cool car OP. Reread your thread 5 times already. Quoting something from page 1. I just ordered the same Tiggy but in different color.
> 
> As far as MPGs, that is with the rack on? I assume so since you posted fuel economy way after you installed base carriers. Still better than 18 mpgs that is on sticker.
> 
> ...


No I can't, between the undersized tires and the cargo box I average around 23-25 mpg 80% highway driving. A little disappointing but not horrendous.



EURO_DOLL said:


> This is one badass Tiggy. :thumbup:
> 
> PS: It's the chick from Suffolk that was creeping hard with my fiance in my B6 A4 a week ago or so. :laugh:
> 
> This thing looks even more amazing in person. eace: Well done, sirrrr.


Thank you! It was a pleasure meeting you both. I love your audi :thumbup: hopefully I run I to you guys again soon.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

So, did you ever get your new wheels?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> So, did you ever get your new wheels?


Nope,:banghead: I cancelled my order last week and got a refund for the deposit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Nope,:banghead: I cancelled my order last week and got a refund for the deposit.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Bc you're getting a new car or different wheels? The wait on those was beyond ridiculous.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Bc you're getting a new car or different wheels? The wait on those was beyond ridiculous.


The Wait :banghead: I planned on rocking them for sowo and then selling them right away. Now there two months late and my buddy has had them since sowo. After seeing @lukeplush's tiguan I'm on the hunt for something 20".

As far as selling it I'm not in a rush, a buddy of mine makes offers every week and he's getting pretty close to my number so we'll see. If he doesn't pick it up I'll most likely start parting after h20i and get the replacement during winter when there cheaper.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Sorry to hear that. That sucks!
If I can ever sell my wheels, I plan to go 20's also. I tried on a set of my friends 20's yesterday and it looked proper!


----------



## redtextcherub (Sep 5, 2012)

This is an awesome thread.:thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

redtextcherub said:


> This is an awesome thread.:thumbup:


 Thanks man :beer:


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

sweet


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

You got PM


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BrownBag said:


> You got PM


Replied


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

nice tig. my airlift kit should be here end of the week and i'm running the 20" rs5 wheels :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

dash cunning said:


> nice tig. my airlift kit should be here end of the week and i'm running the 20" rs5 wheels :thumbup:


Thanks man, post up some pictures after you get everything installed. There's a guy from Germany running those wheels on his bagged tig the look sick :beer:


----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

I just need to subscribe this...


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Thanks man, post up some pictures after you get everything installed. There's a guy from Germany running those wheels on his bagged tig the look sick :beer:













:thumbup:


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

nice


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

I was behind you today in Mastic on Montauk Hwy. I was driving my Mom's POS Sonata doe. Looking good!

Sorry for the crappy picture.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

can u post pics of it with the car at max height. i am wondering if it does raise the car a little from stock heeight


----------



## Andrewrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Love this! First time coming to the tiguan thread. My wife may be getting one soon. Seeing yours really makes me want one.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Bump anything new?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Andrewrg said:


> Love this! First time coming to the tiguan thread. My wife may be getting one soon. Seeing yours really makes me want one.


thanks Andrew. I remember you from the mk3 forums you started the interior thread right?



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> can u post pics of it with the car at max height. i am wondering if it does raise the car a little from stock heeight


 I don't have any pictures fully aired up sorry. The fronts come close to original height but the rears come no where close. If your looking to raise your Tiguan there are two options h&r lift springs or a strut mount extension kit. I have no first hand experience with either though



Digipix said:


> Bump anything new?


Unfortunately no, I've been so busy/broke with home renovations I haven't had time to install parts that I already have laying around. 
Next month the trunk is getting redone, power slot rotors and stoptech pads go. Lastly wider spacers as soon as my lathe is free

I'm in the process of designing new front strut mounts and control arms to lower the front more and have camber adjustability, but I need to run a stress analysis on my cad files before I go any further with those. 

Still looks the same


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Sub'd! Love the Tig. Really wanting to get one for myself to pass off to the wife once we have kids. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ThatSlinkyGirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful Tiguan! Post #9 saved me big time the other day. Thanks for that breakdown.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Gabrius said:


> Sub'd! Love the Tig. Really wanting to get one for myself to pass off to the wife once we have kids. Keep up the good work!


Thanks 


ThatSlinkyGirl said:


> Beautiful Tiguan! Post #9 saved me big time the other day. Thanks for that breakdown.


I'm glad it helped. 





Fully aired out









Ride height


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> I did the hardlines myself . It's not difficult but there is definitely a steep learning curve to overcome . I went to see swoops ( Greg) about six weeks ago for the frame notch. They did a great job and were very professional for working out of Greg's garage. They are a great group of guys and would let them work on my car anytime. the tank was mounted above the floorboard because it simply wouldn't have fit without raising the false floor. I have a new tank in the works but after show season ill prob pick up a few two or three gallon tanks and mount them underneath the car to free up the entire trunk again. Until then I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. Underneath the floor i still have my spare, 50ft air hose and plenty of room for a survival tool bag i just need to get a set of replacement bags in case of a blowout  This is my first time doing anything air related on a car so I'm still completely new and learning.


Thats a great idea. I bet two gallon tanks would fit under the car great.  My buddy actually gave me the idea when i told him I needed something smaller. Id suggest it to anybody. Car is looking good man.


----------



## GLI-80 (Apr 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

minor update :wave:


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ZLEB said:


>


lol I recently got myself a spider problem too. Same spot as well. Every morning it gets webbed up. I unweb it. Then they do it again overnight. Still couldn't find the sucker though. Maybe he's hiding behind the mirrors and only comes out at night, I don't know.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> lol I recently got myself a spider problem too. Same spot as well. Every morning it gets webbed up. I unweb it. Then they do it again overnight. Still couldn't find the sucker though. Maybe he's hiding behind the mirrors and only comes out at night, I don't know.


I found mine hiding in rain tray. Every year they do this same thing though 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ugh but why is your fitment so damn perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :heart: :heart:


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ZLEB said:


> I found mine hiding in rain tray. Every year they do this same thing though
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Oh? Is that the one in front of the windshield under the hood?

I park in the city so normally there are no bug problems for me here. I think mine is a hitch hiker because I came back from a road trip with lots of parking in the woods. Never had a spider web problem before but after a long road trip I keep getting webbed every night. I found many spiders hiding in my cargo box on the roof after my trip too.


----------

